# Newfoundland



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Once in a while, we get hit with a hard storm too! This is when I said "enough of this, I'm gettin' a plow!!!"

_*hope this pic works*_


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

There, got it to work! The driveway is about 300 ft long, one lane. It took my uncle 2 and half hours to just get to the house, not including plowing around the house afterwards. "I'm Gettin' A Plow!!"


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*How much would someone charge to plow that?*



MIAWPUKEK said:


> There, got it to work! The driveway is about 300 ft long, one lane. It took my uncle 2 and half hours to just get to the house, not including plowing around the house afterwards. "I'm Gettin' A Plow!!"


 Hello, What is the going rate up there to plow a driveway like that?
Nice photo by the way.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*you don't get $$$$ all for plowing driveways around here when you look at what it does to your pick up. You might get between 10 dollars and 20 dollars depending on the size of the driveway. And believe me, some of the driveways around here, plus the extras the homeowner wants you to do, is worth wayyyyyyyyyyyy more than 20 bucks!*

*If anyone else got any storm pics of Newfoundland, put 'em on!!*


----------



## Fishtank (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a couple of picks looking out my front door during a wee little blizzard in Eastern Newfoundland. The grader you see has a big ole v-blade on the front - trying to clear the road where it is blown in and blocked off. The grader was there for 30 minutes clearing that section. excuse the bad pics - it was snowing and blowing and was my old camera.










And here is number 2


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Fishtank said:


> Just a couple of picks looking out my front door during a wee little blizzard in Eastern Newfoundland. The grader you see has a big ole v-blade on the front - trying to clear the road where it is blown in and blocked off. The grader was there for 30 minutes clearing that section. excuse the bad pics - it was snowing and blowing and was my old camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> *you don't get $$$$ all for plowing driveways around here when you look at what it does to your pick up. You might get between 10 dollars and 20 dollars depending on the size of the driveway. And believe me, some of the driveways around here, plus the extras the homeowner wants you to do, is worth wayyyyyyyyyyyy more than 20 bucks!*
> 
> *If anyone else got any storm pics of Newfoundland, put 'em on!!*


Where in NF do you live???? I have been there several times. Corner brook, English Harbor West, Rocky Harbor. You name it!!!!::waving:


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm from the South Coast, Connaigre area.....Bay D' Espoir. But I decided to go back to school in Grand Falls Windsor (central), and then to University in Corner Brook. Whever I goes, I'm taking my plow with me!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> I'm from the South Coast, Connaigre area.....Bay D' Espoir. But I decided to go back to school in Grand Falls Windsor (central), and then to University in Corner Brook. Whever I goes, I'm taking my plow with me!


Yup I have been to all those places also. I know what you mean about winter. I remember flying into Gander on afternoon and nothing but a whiteout. pilots here in the US would have turned around and said screw it!!! LOL.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

January 26th, finally got some snow worth plowing. 40+ cm between today and expected tomorrow.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Checked out your web site...GOOD LUCK EHH!!!!!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you very much. We're both very excited.....and nervous!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Storm hits Nfld!*

There's currently a blizzard hitting Newfoundland, this is the downtown St. John's in front of Mile One Stadium. Expected to get 30-40 cm (12-16 inches)!!!!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*storm upgraded*

Snow warning for St. John's has been upgraded to 40 - 55 cm (16-22 inches) and 120 kph (75 mph) winds causing severe whiteouts. Lucky buggers!


----------



## Plow-chic (Jan 19, 2005)

*Congrats*

Just checked out your site. Congrats on the engagement! Happy Valentines Day!


----------

